
Translating "The Economist" Behind China's Great Firewall - mqt
http://waxy.org/2009/02/translating_the_economist/
======
patio11
If I were the publisher of the Economist I'd highlight these chaps in an
article and include the paragraph: "The Economist is sensitive to the desire
of the Chinese state to avoid offense regarding certain controversial topics,
for example political issues in Taiwan or Tibet. The Economist has no desire
to offend the Chinese state.

Accordingly, The Economist hereby renounces any economic interest in the
publication rights in China, and translation rights in simplified Chinese, to
any article which any governmental organization in China determines is illegal
or otherwise contrary to the public interest. Putting these rights in the
public domain makes it absolutely impossible for The Economist to ever profit
from their exercise.

No need to thank us, China, your continued high opinion of us is more than
thanks enough. And believe us, the feeling is mutual."

